# Place t take horse on holiday, devon/somerset



## supertramp (5 February 2017)

Hi there, am looking for somewhere to take the horse on holiday with  group of friends, have found one in the Quantocks which looked lovlely but it became booked up very quickly. We are looking for off road hacking/near a beach.  Food doesnt have to be included, hopefully there would be a pub in staggering distance!  Looking forward to some replies.   Tia.


----------



## Barlow (6 February 2017)

Middle Upcott Farm in Exmoor? White Horse at Exford?


----------



## supertramp (6 February 2017)

Lovely , thank you,  I will take a look.


----------

